# Walnut & Maple?



## Rugger (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello to all. I'm new here and thought I would ask a question. I am building a new bathroom vanity for our Master Bath. The face frame is Maple. I was thinking about using a combination of walnut & maple for the doors and drawer fronts. Stiles and rails would be the maple and the panels would be from the walnut. Is there a problem with using different kinds of wood for this type of project? Thanks to all.

Rugger


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Not to my knowledge. Be sure and seal it inside and out for use in the bathroom which is a high humidy area. Try and use the exhaust fan also to help get rid of the excess humidity.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Variety is the spice of life . . . . and bathroom cabinets. 
I would not make the rails one species and stiles another because of differnet expansion & contraction but you aren't doing that so I see no problems either.
Of course, the end grain to long grain rates are different even in the same species so who's to say you couldn't mix species in your door frames too; except I imagine it would look too busy. But ya never know till you see it.
Show some pictures when you get done!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I would not make the rails one species and stiles another because of differnet expansion & contraction !


 I agree 100% stiles and rails one species and panels another. I think I would mask off any glued surfaces and apply one coat. This would seal the wood on all surfaces.


----------

